# The wedding.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Says it all really..









ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was all going swingingly until the black pastor started spouting like an evangelist.
Many of the guests looked really bored at that point and I left to write this.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

According to Mrs D who was watching in the gym William and Camila were trying not to laugh at the preacher  who went on for about 25min. I caught a bit on the radio on the A1 and thought I had tuned into some happy clappy station so put Ace of Spades on, Motörhead instead.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry have I missed something?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought it was a really beautiful wedding 

The pastor was an evangelist I guess, and American , so perhaps different to what we would expect 

But then the whole wedding was different to what I expected for a royal wedding, a lovely couple, the commonwealth very much in evidence 

A new modern era for the Royal Family I hope 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ps

I don’t think they were trying not to laugh at the preacher

They chose him

They were trying not to let their joy overflow

And they were not successful thankfully 

What joy and loveflowed between the both of them 

And infected everyone around 

He couldn’t keep his eyes off her, she was obviously the love of his life 

And he hers

She never stopped smiling 

A royal wedding where two people were so in love

Sod protocol , traditions 

Even the queen took second place 

And yes Diana was there in her son 

A people’s princess who left a legacy 

A sad little boy who walked behind his mums coffin 

To one who embraces the the people, who cares about so many things

And a wife who feels the same 

It will do for me 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I can recall VERY clearly the sad little boy that I watched as he kept his head down following his mother's coffin into Westminster Abbey - those memories will stay with me for life and it was fantastic to see the joy on his face when he and Megan exchanged their vows.

His mother was certainly sitting on his shoulder - she lives on in both of her boys - sadly taken by incompetence and an inability to do what should have been done.

I am sure that the four of them; Harry, Megan, William and Kate will take the Royal Family into the 21st Century and into new places that Diana would have been proud of. Good luck to them all.

Yes I am a Royalist and proud of having been given the chance to meet so many of them but the memory of him and William will remain with - walking through London on that Saturday morning at 0500 on my way to Westminster Abbey brought home to me the love with which the Royal Family are held by the British and so many citizens of other countries.

IT may be a legacy of the Empire or Commonwealth but Britain is *GREAT* because of and with the Royal Family - they have a reputation and respect that politicians can only dream of.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just heard on Sky they asked guests to donate to their Charities rather than presents, it would be interesting to know how much the charities benefit.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not and have never been a royalist 

But those two boys 

Might just sway it 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The BBC spoke to one charity (think it was in Botswana) and they said the amount that they had received so far had exceeded their expectations by far.... and that was only one charity and was two days before the event. I suspect that they will do verywell as members of the public will also follow that request.....

Let's face it how many table mats do a couple require? Or pastry slice lifters.....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That couple

Nothing 

In fact it would be an embarrassment for them to receive anything 

Their charities need it 

And they knew that 

I hope all those rich guests gave generously

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought it was magnificent. Beautiful dress and a figure one can only fantasize about. He's a real genuine bloke. Reminds one of one's own wedding day(s). I just hope their love endures. It really was a "changing of the guard" in terms of royal weddings. England isn't the England we grew up in, but that's evolution! FIFO!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

They were quite obviously at the 'oooo, I could eat you' *stage, one can't fake that depth of feeling.

as Royals I couldn't give a toss about them but as two young people getting hitched, 
I wish them every happiness 

...

...
* ...hopefully it won't get to the 'I wish I had ...' stage 



Loved the former Mrs PB's hat ...couldn't see her face most of the time


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> I thought it was magnificent. Beautiful dress and a figure one can only fantasize about. He's a real genuine bloke. Reminds one of one's own wedding day(s). I just hope their love endures. It really was a "changing of the guard" in terms of royal weddings. England isn't the England we grew up in, but that's evolution! FIFO!


I am hoping this new edition to the royal family will shake out the cobwebs somewhat and I think Megan will do just that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The short version 




As for the dress, I thought it was badly fitting, she looked like her bra was too small, (not an easy thing to do) she had bulges above her boobs, she looked a little a cracker though, and both so obviously into each other.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful condemnation of the US by this front page fom the New York Daily News.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We also made the news in our small way...…………… Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tis all in foreign Ray  , which one is you


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The rose between two thorns Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Cor you had a knees up then......

of such a size that it gets newspaper reportage.....

Well done - it is good to ensure that the Brits remain in everyone's thoughts 

Glad you enjoyed the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some people will do anything to get in the news


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave.
Yes we usually get ourselves into the local press when it looks like us Brits are celebrating or commemorating some event. Also any village do like the old folks lunch, Meshoui's and boot sales.
We do try to join in any events or festivities, except their dancing. As it's usually between courses to a terrible accordion playing all very old French songs.

Although I managed to follow most of the printed text some of the phrases eluded me. Hope we didn't say anything treasonable.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Isn't it time the words were changed to "as long as we both shall love"?
She is divorced as Charles, Andrew, Ann, Margaret and umpteen others are/were. Makes a bit of a mockery of the church wedding. Also asking the people there to support them, I bet half of them they only see once in a blue moon if that. 
The day made a lot of people happy and forget their troubles for a while, that can't be a bad thing.:laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I absolutely loved the wedding. 


I was very flattered to see that her dress and my own wedding dress were very similar  Just a slightly different neckline.( I am sure she did not want to copy mine too closely). Mine was from a Butterick pattern and hand made by Mrs Smith from Romford. I did not have all the commonwealth nations embroidered on my veil, or all those flowers, just a simple P  


I think the invoice was slightly different too.


I hope that the couple are as happy as Chris and I have been.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*3 Royal weddings*


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Isn't it time the words were changed to "as long as we both shall love"?
> She is divorced as Charles, Andrew, Ann, Margaret and umpteen others are/were. Makes a bit of a mockery of the church wedding. Also asking the people there to support them, I bet half of them they only see once in a blue moon if that.
> The day made a lot of people happy and forget their troubles for a while, that can't be a bad thing.:laugh:


Charles wasn't

But he should have been

Preferabally before his wedding

Or maybe he should have just been allowed to marry Camillia and she should have divorced

We all make or are forced into mistakes

It's part of being human,

It's unlikely to happen to me

No one wants either of us now except each other

I missed my chance :wink2::wink2::wink2:

And he his

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Of course he was.

https://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Prince-Charles-Princess-Diana-Divorce-Details-43423316


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Didn’t know that Jan 
Still should never have married Diana 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was as good as arranged. She fitted the required mould.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Until she didn’t Ray
But she gave us two great boys 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It was all going swingingly until the black pastor started spouting like an evangelist.
> Many of the guests looked really bored at that point and I left to write this.
> 
> Ray.


You really had that French journo swallowing every hook, line and sinker. I can see your nose growing from here!!!:nerd:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Camilla's hat! What was she thinking??? Must have had pride of place over a toilet seat in the bog in a certain part of RSA (which unfortunately shall have to remain nameless.)


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

All sounds wonderful I'm sorry I missed it..........I lie.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When did the rules change about divorcees marrying in church? Not that I am complaining, I think it is right that they should if they so wish.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it's been up to the vicar at least since 1980 to my knowledge.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> When did the rules change about divorcees marrying in church? Not that I am complaining, I think it is right that they should if they so wish.


Not my words of course :laugh:

_Since 1981, when the synod resolved that certain people "may be married in church during the lifetime of a former spouse", the number of church weddings where one or more partner is divorced has risen steadily. In fact, some Anglican clergy were marrying divorcees even earlier.

In 1996, there were 7,270 Anglican church weddings in England and Wales involving divorcees - almost 10% of all church weddings._


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

High time they changed the marriage vows and brought them up to date:

...until death do us part, _except when you find you've married an ****le or you just fancy a change or you get fed up with each other or some other equally valid reason._


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

1dr said:


> High time they changed the marriage vows and brought them up to date:
> 
> ...until death do us part, _except when you find you've married an ****le or you just fancy a change or you get fed up with each other or some other equally valid reason._


Thats a bit long, :frown2: :grin2:

I still prefer my suggestion *"as long as we both shall love"*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just love this. OK is somewhat irreverent but not far off the truth...…………………….






Ray.


----------

